# Descending Angeles Crest Highway



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

For those of you that ride ACH, do you descend and take up the whole road? Or do you normally stay as close to the shoulder as possible?

I ask because I recently saw a video by a friend (a motorcyclist) where he claims the cyclist moved into this path to try and push him off. I frankly find that hard to beleive but thought I would ask what you all do.

Thanks.

P.S.

I'm a regular on ACH and I hug the shoulder when descending.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends on conditions but usually I am close enough to the shoulder that anyone can pass me.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

That's generally no place to be "performance riding"...descending on a two-lane road in the mountains. Of course, the particular day/time and traffic conditions can make it more or less favorable. You might be able to pick your spots, but it's asking for trouble if you demand your road space and either block traffic or get too close to the yellow lane divider.

I would get your exercise and fitness working UP the mountain, then just make your way down smartly. That's no place to prove you are Tour-worthy. I used to ride sportbike motorcycles up there....it's dangerous with other motorcycles and cars out there all performance-riding.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

I often do the loop from Azusa up hwy39 past chrystal lake to ACH down to La Canada and back to Azusa. I have never seen anyone go over the yellow line. I did take a wide turn once to get around a stalled car around the corner past red box.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

arai_speed said:


> For those of you that ride ACH, do you descend and take up the whole road? Or do you normally stay as close to the shoulder as possible?
> 
> I ask because I recently saw a video by a friend (a motorcyclist) where he claims the cyclist moved into this path to try and push him off. I frankly find that hard to beleive but thought I would ask what you all do.
> 
> ...


This seems like a general descent question not specific to ACH. I've never ridden ACH but I'll tell you this: on a two lane descent I'll take as much of the road as I can unless there are vehicles behind me. 

If I see/hear a car coming up I'll move over towards the shoulder to let them pass and slow things up. Otherwise I'll take up as much of the line as I can to get a good line.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Chudak, the question can be general but I was asking about ACH specifically. The incident I mentioned had a cyclist taking the whole road, so much so that two motorcycles passed him on the inside! A fault I find with the motorcyclist not the cyclist as it appears the cyclist did not have time to react.

I was told the cyclist had plenty of warning, the motorcycles honked the horn etc and he still didn't budge so they proceed to make their pass, again, I find fault with that as it appears unsafe.

On ACH I ride the shoulder and pick my spots to take a wider line and often look back (when safe to do so) for traffic coming up behind me (in case I can't hear them). I say the question was ACH specific as that road is wide and flowing. Desceing another road, for example GMR, I take up the whole road as it's way to narrow to do anything else.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Honestly, it varies for me. Depending on traffic conditions/congestion, I will ride differently. When I'm on ACH and it's a time of day/month when there's less traffic, I tend to ride in the middle of the lane. Obviously, when I sense that cars/motocycles are being more aggressive and the roads are busier, I definitely try to stay as much to the right as possible. So for me, it really depends. Whether I feel that I am entitled or not....just don't want to piss any motor vehicles off, especially in the mountains. Just not worth it.


----------

